
Webstorm tips and tricks - hoetmaaiers
http://www.icapps.com/webstorm-tips-tricks/
======
Zekio
lacks a mac only tag or something, since all the shortcuts are for the mac
keymap

~~~
brudgers
Usually, ⌘ is synonymous with the alt key (or meta key for Emacs heads).

